

Ask HN: QA Cascade? - notduncansmith

How do you guys handle a case during the quality assurance phase of a project, where one bug cascades into many issues?  For example, a Javascript error that causes several functions around it not to run, thus breaking several features?<p>There&#x27;s no good way for QA to know that they&#x27;re all from the same root cause, so we end up losing a lot of time to the administrative overhead of say, 5 tickets, when as a developer I know it should only be one?
======
mkal_tsr
You close those other bugs as "same-source-fix". As a developer, when you
root-cause the bug, you'd inform QA that the bug you root-caused will have an
impact on X, Y, and Z, and that they will need to rerun those tests after your
same-source-fix is deployed. They will then verify that the 1 change
propagated and resolved the other bugs.

This comes down to open and active communication between developers and QA. If
you can't approach your QA team and tell them that they may see X Y or Z
because of bug 654654, you need to rethink your development, QA, and overall-
business processes. Likewise, your QA should be actively communicating to you
and say, "we're seeing X and Y" to which you can reply, "yes, that is to be
expected. Also, I think Z may occur. No worries, we've identified the issues
and you'll get an update for all 3 soon"

